# What's your Solarforce L2P serial number?



## Black Rose (Nov 26, 2009)

Mine is A0242.


----------



## rje58 (Nov 26, 2009)

Must be the infamous "faux serial number", because mine is A0242, too.



< just kidding >

Mine is AO158.

Update: picked up another one... this one is A0187.



Black Rose said:


> Mine is A0242.


----------



## wykeite (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## paintballdad (Nov 27, 2009)

Sorry to take this off thread but how do you like your L2P's? How would you rate the type III anodizing? Any other info you might have will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## rje58 (Nov 27, 2009)

I really like mine so far, but I've only had it for a few weeks, so experience is limited... the anodizing looks fine to me, it hasn't received any abuse that would "test" it.

How does one evaluate the finish, without abusing it? In other words: what should I look for?



paintballdad said:


> Sorry to take this off thread but how do you like your L2P's? How would you rate the type III anodizing? Any other info you might have will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Black Rose (Nov 28, 2009)

paintballdad said:


> Sorry to take this off thread but how do you like your L2P's? How would you rate the type III anodizing? Any other info you might have will be appreciated.


I've only had mine for a couple of days, so I'm still in the "new toy" phase.

Machining is excellent, the redesigned strike bezel is not so aggressive looking and is really well done.

The anodizing is very well done from what I can see, but I'm not gong to beat the crap out of it to find out how tough it is :duh2:

On my light, the anodizing on the tailcap is darker/more glossy than the battery tube & head. Getting perfectly matched anodizing is nearly impossible. 

The switch in the tailcap is a definite improvement over the ones in the regular Solarforce L2 models.

It certainly looks a lot more expensive than the $36 it cost.

So how much do I like my L2P....I have another one on order  (although I may have to fight my wife for it when it gets here )


----------



## hoffmand (Nov 28, 2009)

A0119


----------



## lennin (Dec 1, 2009)

A0030 ;P


----------



## rookiedaddy (Dec 25, 2009)

A0068... 
Overall anodizing is good, except in the head threads. The tail thread is smoother. Name marking is a little dim. Compare to other lights with type III anodizing, this L2P black anodizing is a little dull :shrug:

*EDIT:* not sure if this is a feature or otherwise... using 2 x AW IMR16340 cells in this light (reading 3.97V each), the drop-in will blink every 5 seconds... it runs fine on 2 x CR123A (SureFire brand, reading 2.96V each) tho... :thinking: 
Don't really like the R2 drop-in, now running incan bulb happily drawing 1.45A from the 2 x AW IMR16340 cells.  May feel brave later and drop a P91 in it, hope the stock switch doesn't go


----------



## Black Rose (Dec 25, 2009)

rookiedaddy said:


> *EDIT:* not sure if this is a feature or otherwise... using 2 x AW IMR16340 cells in this light (reading 3.97V each), the drop-in will blink every 5 seconds... it runs fine on 2 x CR123A (SureFire brand, reading 2.96V each) tho... :thinking:


Which drop-in is it? 

If it's not designed for 8.4v+, it can't take the voltage of 2 16340 cells (IMR or LiCo).


----------



## rookiedaddy (Dec 25, 2009)

The drop-in comes stock with L2P... from the item description it says "4V-11V". Here is a picture of the received drop-in...





To all fairness, the item description did says "1pc 18650 or 2 pc CR123A" :shrug: Well, it does runs fine on 1 x P18650 and 2 x CR123A primaries...


----------



## Black Rose (Dec 25, 2009)

OK, I think we got ours from the same place (itc_shop).

Let me check my drop-in and see if it also blinks on LiCo 16340s'.

EDIT: No blinking on mine with AW Black 16340's


----------



## rookiedaddy (Dec 25, 2009)

Yup, same place. Just double check with both IMR(red) and normal protected(black) AW cells, same blinking results. :shrug:


----------



## Anto (Dec 26, 2009)

A00758 & A00756


----------



## bogeymachine (Jan 11, 2010)

A0382


----------



## BigusLightus (Jan 12, 2010)

A0240


----------



## copperfox (Jan 12, 2010)

A0243

Black Rose, mine is right after yours


----------



## Xtremespeed (Jan 12, 2010)

A0245

copperfox, there is one between us somewhere. Lol!

I really like it. The anodizing is kinda flat looking, which I like, but it's extremely consistent. If fact, I can't tell any difference in any of the parts, which is a first for me. I'm pretty picky. Mine didn't come with a dropin. I have a dereelight mc-e in mine. My only complaint is my rcr123's rattle a lot. I had to shim them. Even an 18650 rattles. It appears they over bored the tube little. I cut a piece of the blister pack the flashlight came in, rolled it up and inserted it in the battery tube. It fit perfectly with the aw rcr123's and is smooth, so they still slide in and out nicely.


----------



## Black Rose (Jan 12, 2010)

Now all we need is 241 and 244 to show up and we'll have 240 - 245 

I really like mine and plan on getting another one.


----------



## joshconsulting (Jan 12, 2010)

A0846. Looks like I have one of the later ones. It has a slight nick in the tailcap, but is otherwise perfect


----------



## lightmyway (Jan 13, 2010)

Mines A0157,Nice package. like the feel of the light.


----------



## jake25 (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## lightmyway (Jan 13, 2010)

How do i get that head for my L2P? i"m sure others will ask....


----------



## joshconsulting (Jan 13, 2010)

www.sbflashlights.com/*Solarforce*.../*Solarforce*-*Masterpiece*-*PRO*-*1*-p51.html


----------



## Norm (Jan 13, 2010)

joshconsulting said:


> www.sbflashlights.com/*Solarforce*.../*Solarforce*-*Masterpiece*-*PRO*-*1*-p51.html


Link seems to be broken.
This works.
http://www.sbflashlights.com/Solarforce-Lights/Solarforce-Masterpiece-PRO-1-p51.html


----------



## LV426 (Feb 12, 2010)

#A0354

Got it today and fixed the switch to fwd... Good finish and build quality - will order another ASAP.


----------



## Scorpion1080 (Feb 12, 2010)

#0200


----------



## ackbar (Feb 12, 2010)

A0446


----------



## old4570 (Feb 13, 2010)

A0531


----------



## It01Firefox (Feb 13, 2010)

A0598 and A0236


----------



## Jayman (Apr 5, 2010)

A1016. Awesome light!! Can't believe it was so inexpensive. Just waiting for my Nailbender single mode SST-50 to stick in there.


----------



## pipspeak (Apr 5, 2010)

A0146 with a single-mode Thrunite XP-G. It's my favorite go-to house light now. The Ano has been tough enough to survive several drops onto concrete without a mark.


----------



## PolarBearX (Apr 5, 2010)

AO859 ...it's interesting that it's been out so long and the highest # I've seen is 1016 

PBX


----------



## sigsour (Apr 5, 2010)

Mine is A0892. I am still waiting on a drop-in.


----------



## shark_za (Apr 8, 2010)

Yay ! 

I finally got mine in my hands. 

A0818

All I have done to it is slapped on a lanyard ring, a 3-mode low voltage drop in and a Solarforce Brand 18650.


----------



## Navin_R_Johnson (Apr 8, 2010)

Hard to read on mine but think it says A0069.


----------



## JayO (Apr 8, 2010)

Purchased one month ago. A0945


----------



## LV426 (Apr 9, 2010)

L2P #2 snr: A1013


----------



## rice rocket (Apr 10, 2010)

I think I have the highest number here...

A1053. Ordered Wednesday from sbflashlights.


----------



## edelbrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Received today. A0946


----------



## pwatcher (Apr 21, 2010)

A0004 !


----------



## notsobrite (Apr 21, 2010)

LV426 said:


> #A0354
> 
> Got it today and fixed the switch to fwd... Good finish and build quality - will order another ASAP.



i've been thinking about buying one of these since i really like my L2. can you tell us how to switch the switch to forward, or point to a link?:thanks:


----------



## mellowhead (Apr 21, 2010)

LV426 said:


> L2P #2 snr: A1013


 Hey LV, that's a sweet looking head on the bottom one - where did you get that?


----------



## mellowhead (Apr 22, 2010)

Never mind... just figured out it's a SolarForce A001 head with the high profile bezel removed.


----------



## 021411 (Apr 22, 2010)

A1122


----------



## houtex (Apr 22, 2010)

A1100


----------



## Tally-ho (May 16, 2010)

S/N A0286

I didn't find the appropriate setting to show real color.







 



Solarforce XP-G.R5 (3-18V) dropin. It works far better with 2 Li-Ions, with only one it's flickering after 40-60 seconds.
(Sorry for the dust).


----------



## mfm (May 31, 2010)

Tally-ho said:


> Solarforce XP-G.R5 (3-18V) dropin. It works best with 2 Li-Ions, with only one it's flickering after 40-60 seconds.



Yep, what a piece of crap the XP-G drop-in was, should have bought an Ultrafire or Skyfire instead...

In any case, S/N A1231.


----------



## Lolaralph (Jun 1, 2010)

Gray anodized, A0569. Got it about a month ago from lighthound, great service by the way.


----------



## asfaltpiloot (Jun 4, 2010)

It's *A1478*
Using a MC-E drop-in.


----------



## double-d (Jun 4, 2010)

A0023 & A0051 in Natural
A1548 in Black

Have a SSF SST-50 drop-in going in one of them, other two are hosts for ?????


----------



## pounder (Jun 29, 2010)

Got one last week

S/N: A1607 ..what do I win? lol jk


----------



## pae77 (Jul 23, 2010)

Just got my first L2P with serial number A1307. 

For now I'm using a Solarforce Low voltage R2, 3 mode drop in. It has a nice pure cool white tint. Runs fine on 1 Trustfire black & red flame 18650, except for some battery rattle (which I thought they would have fixed by now). But I still really like the L2P host. Great value, imo, for $20.85 shipped! 

The drop in is not bad either, but I'm looking forward to getting something nicer with an XPG, hopefully with a neutral white tint.

But this is the first light I've had that has some real throw which is kind of fun.

Got the lantern attachment on the way (and an L2r) also.


----------



## recDNA (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm waiting for the new forward clicky to be available.


----------



## LV426 (Jul 24, 2010)

recDNA said:


> I'm waiting for the new forward clicky to be available.


It's already available...


----------



## recDNA (Jul 24, 2010)

No the new one. L2-S6. U.S. dealers like SB and Lighthound don't have it yet. I'm hoping it becomes an option when you buy the L2p - not an add on purchased separately.


----------



## don.gwapo (Jul 24, 2010)

recDNA said:


> No the new one. L2-S6. U.S. dealers like SB and Lighthound don't have it yet. I'm hoping it becomes an option when you buy the L2p - not an add on purchased separately.


 
L2-S6 forward clicky looks like the same as my L2M SS SE clicky and the other good thing about this clicky is it can tailstand. Going to get it when they are available at SB or Lighthound for my other L2M.


----------



## recDNA (Jul 24, 2010)

don.gwapo said:


> L2-S6 forward clicky looks like the same as my L2M SS SE clicky and the other good thing about this clicky is it can tailstand. Going to get it when they are available at SB or Lighthound for my other L2M.



As soon as an American dealer gets the L2-S6 I'll be back to post my L2p serial number! An L2p in gunmetal would be nice too!


----------



## fullpost (Jul 24, 2010)

A0072 and A0961, both in black

0072 with a thrunite 3-mode xpg dropin, and the other with an extender + masterpiece pro-1 head.
but I think I'll sell one of them soon, just don't need an extra one only for using the masterpiece head


----------



## Faxx (Jul 24, 2010)

A0385 

really nice flashlight !


----------



## recDNA (Aug 4, 2010)

A1537

I likey. Works really well with a Z59 tailcap for forward clicky ability. Still, I like the matte finish on the L2p tailcap. I wish they would come out with HA III black extensions to match the L2p.

Currently I'm trying out my MPP1 head on it. We'll see tonight. Looks like a keeper! Nobody mentions the MPP1 spill. It's pretty nice and of course the hotspot is hot. Have to use a gunmetal 1 X CR123 extension though (running 3 X CR123 primaries). Not crazy about the look.


----------



## sims2k (Aug 10, 2010)

A1405. Currently using Ultrafire XP-G dropin and loving it. Super bright and the HA-III is just perfect.


----------



## don.gwapo (Aug 10, 2010)

Sold it.


----------



## vasp1 (Aug 18, 2010)

A1327.

Using the Solarforce 3-Mode low voltage drop-in.

The black finish is very cool. The knurling is less "aggressive" than on my L2.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 18, 2010)

don.gwapo said:


> A0229
> 
> Natural HA.
> 
> No drop-in yet coz undecided what to get.


strangely, I'm using a surefire incandescent. Kind of like it for a change. Had to add copper tape to get it to work.


----------



## CM2010 (Aug 22, 2010)

A1644.


----------



## RepProdigious (Sep 7, 2010)

S/N:A1303

......and maybe i'm a bit demanding but on mine the anodizing isn't what you'd call flawless.

Anybody else in the low 1300s having the same issue or is mine 'special'?


----------



## pae77 (Sep 8, 2010)

Mine is A1307 and except for one tiny tiny chip or fleck near the edge of the flat spot where the serial number is written, the anodizing seems pretty perfect.


----------



## RepProdigious (Sep 8, 2010)

pae77 said:


> Mine is A1307 and except for one tiny tiny chip or fleck near the edge of the flat spot where the serial number is written, the anodizing seems pretty perfect.



Hey, thats funny! I have chips on the same places!







Overall its very very nice, its just such a shame that the light has these small chips..... But than again, it probably would have chips like this after a couple days of proper use even if it started out perfect


----------



## recDNA (Sep 8, 2010)

Both of mine look perfect. I use one with a MPP1 head and the other with a Surefire incandescent D26 that was gathering dust. The incandescent is nice for a change so I'm going to keep it that way. I had planned to buy a new drop in when Cree's new model came out. I always forget the letters of it.

I plan to replace the innards of the tail switches with those of the L2-S6 forward clickies but I need to buy a couple more L2-S6. I don't like the L2-S6 as is because the little lanyard holders that enable it to tail-stand like to stick into my thumb.


----------



## RepProdigious (Sep 9, 2010)

recDNA said:


> Both of mine look perfect. I use one with a MPP1 head and the other with a Surefire incandescent D26 that was gathering dust. The incandescent is nice for a change so I'm going to keep it that way. I had planned to buy a new drop in when Cree's new model came out. I always forget the letters of it.



Yeah, i have a second l2p/HA3-S6 on the way as we speak (please dont tell the misses) and im hoping that will be a bit better finish-wise... but if it doesnt its swell also, for the price its good enough as long as the parts that do have been properly anodised keep up like HAIII should.




recDNA said:


> I plan to replace the innards of the tail switches with those of the L2-S6 forward clickies but I need to buy a couple more L2-S6. I don't like the L2-S6 as is because the little lanyard holders that enable it to tail-stand like to stick into my thumb.



I sure hope my thumb likes the HA3-S6 a bit better than yours.... I love the looks of that one (and the lanyard holes are a must for me also). Time will tell...

So in about a week ill be able to post another serial here!


----------



## pae77 (Sep 9, 2010)

RepProdigious said:


> Hey, thats funny! I have chips on the same places!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, that's exactly where mine has a chip (A1307). The chips on mine are almost exactly the same. Must have been some defective process in that run. Overall, the finish is wonderful though. I love the L2P host and consider it a great value. Got a $14.16 5 mode XPG module from DX (sku 32954) as well as a multi layer coated glass lens from KD (sku: S008213) for $2.29 in mine that all work together nicely too. 

Great photo, btw.


----------



## RepProdigious (Sep 9, 2010)

pae77 said:


> Yep, that's exactly where mine has a chip (A1307). The chips on mine are almost exactly the same. Must have been some defective process in that run. Overall, the finish is wonderful though. I love the L2P host and consider it a great value. Got a $14.16 5 mode XPG module from DX (sku 32954) as well as a multi layer coated glass lens from KD (sku: S008213) for $2.29 in mine that all work together nicely too.
> 
> Great photo, btw.



Yeah, i also consider it good value.... Still hope the next i get is a bit better tho 

I also wanted some extra stuff for my L2p: a backup 123 body, a lanyard ring, a flat bezel ring, a nice simple drop-in and an extra clicky i could experiment on to make it forward and i found out that just buying a complete l2m i'd have all of that for less than the separate parts would have set me back......

Thanks on the pic compliment btw


----------



## jacketch (Sep 9, 2010)

A0099 here. No chips, no scratches, no errors. Added a ThruNite 2.7-9v drop-in.


----------



## RepProdigious (Sep 9, 2010)

jacketch said:


> A0099 here. No chips, no scratches, no errors. Added a ThruNite 2.7-9v drop-in.



Wow, nice serial and spotless! Ill give you $25 for it


----------



## Duglum (Sep 9, 2010)

A1648 (Black) and A0078 (Grey) here.


----------



## ])3\/!|_])/\]) (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi all,
I am a long time lurker to this forum. This is my first post and my first solarforce. It is a host/body only in natural finish. I am still waiting on the drop ins. 

Maybe I got lucky. The serial on my light is A0024.


----------



## RepProdigious (Sep 17, 2010)

Well, my second l2p arrived today and this one it doesn't have any flaws in the finish! Its great........ except that *it doesn't have a single o-ring*? My first light arrived even completely lubed but this one doesn't even have anything to lube! ODD!!

SN: A1446


----------



## Tally-ho (Sep 17, 2010)

Tally-ho said:


> S/N A0286



_A1301 // A1265 _














EDIT: L2P body + A001 head + L2-B1 bezel + L2-LR1 lanyard ring + L2-S6 forward clicky. All matte HAIII.
(Quite expensive compared to a Farka F8 (P60 host) that is better quality and sold with lanyard ring, long lanyard (paracord), short lanyard and XP-G.R5 D26 module, all included.


----------



## RepProdigious (Sep 17, 2010)

Wow, nice head on the 1265! Looks like it matches the finish on the l2p body quite well......


----------



## Tuikku (Sep 17, 2010)

Might be a bit stupid question but are there any other differences than the HAIII ano between L2 & L2P ?


----------



## Tally-ho (Sep 17, 2010)

L2's Hard Anodization isn't grade III and the black finish is glossy.


----------



## Tuikku (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks :thumbsup:
I guess L2 has no serials also


----------



## pae77 (Sep 17, 2010)

Tuikku said:


> Might be a bit stupid question but are there any other differences than the HAIII ano between L2 & L2P ?


Bezels are different. Most L2's have bezels with more pronounced crenelation. The L2P has a bezel with "slight" crenelation. Also the switch is different. The L2P's stock switch tail stands. I believe the stock L2 switch doesn't tail stand.

Of course, many various and different switches and bezels can be purchased separately, switched around and changed. That's part of what makes these Solarforce L series lights so much fun.


----------



## MosesM (Sep 18, 2010)

A1146 reporting in from Malaysia. :wave:


----------



## Tuikku (Sep 18, 2010)

pae77 said:


> Bezels are different. Most L2's have bezels with more pronounced crenelation. The L2P has a bezel with "slight" crenelation. Also the switch is different. The L2P's stock switch tail stands. I believe the stock L2 switch doesn't tail stand.
> 
> Of course, many various and different switches and bezels can be purchased separately, switched around and changed. That's part of what makes these Solarforce L series lights so much fun.



Ahh, I didn´t notice different crenelation!
I think I´m just about "getting the idea" in these Solarforces.
My first still on the way but already I´m thinking of a tailstand capable switch and different dropin :thumbsup:


----------



## Tuikku (Oct 25, 2010)

Got it today!
A2310

I fitted it with Solarforce R2 three-mode dropin.

I used a o,4mm thick brass sheet to fill the gap between dopin % body.
Added also some thermal paste.

I´m not sure if brass is a good idea to use in heat conducting.
But this way i got a good fill with only one layer. (gap was precisely o,8mm.)
Had to use a bit force to get dropin in, it definitely won´t drop-out by itself 

Tested on High, seems to make the whole body quite evenly nice and warm. Not hot in any place :twothumbs


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2010)

Tuikku said:


> Might be a bit stupid question but are there any other differences than the HAIII ano between L2 & L2P ?



The entire flashlight just looks and feels more elegant, more refined. I'm currently using an incandescent in mine.


----------



## shipwreck (Oct 25, 2010)

Mine is 1641.

And, I have another on the way.

I have several L2s, but these L2Ps are sweet. Great finish - looks a bit fancier. I ordered a small crenelated stainless bezel for mine...


----------



## Jamjar (Oct 26, 2010)

Mine just arrived on the doorstop. # A2122 looks very nice no faults that I can see. I also got a L2X ext which I think will be good with wet slimey fishy hands. Got a 3 mode R2 drop in, and have a P7 drop in on order.


----------



## Tuikku (Oct 26, 2010)

Jamjar said:


> Mine just arrived on the doorstop. # A2122 looks very nice no faults that I can see. I also got a L2X ext which I think will be good with wet slimey fishy hands. Got a 3 mode R2 drop in, and have a P7 drop in on order.



I had a small area with anodizing missing in tailcap egde between body & tailcap.
Also in typical place, over "Solarforce" -marking.
Very small errors IMO.


----------



## don.gwapo (Oct 26, 2010)

A0407 here in black.


----------



## Pliauga (Oct 26, 2010)

Just got my A2243 here.


----------



## nuphoria (Oct 26, 2010)

A0809

Currently running a Nailbender 3-mode SST-50
Getting a L2-S6 for it and a triple XP-G R5 

Trying to resist the A0001 head but really having trouble!

They really are great lights :thumbsup:


----------



## RepProdigious (Oct 26, 2010)

nuphoria said:


> Getting a L2-S6 for it and a triple XP-G R5



Thats the exact setup im running, youll love it!!


----------



## jimtsport (Oct 26, 2010)

*** A1067 ***

Don't understand why Solarforce still insists on stock reverse click switches??? 

So...I'm using the Solarforce L2-S4 forward click switch. In addition to being tactical, it feels more solid and looks more balanced.

I love the HA III look and feel. Too bad they don't have any of the L2 parts available in HA III.


----------



## RepProdigious (Oct 27, 2010)

jimtsport said:


> Don't understand why Solarforce still insists on stock reverse click switches???
> 
> So...I'm using the Solarforce L2-S4 forward click switch. In addition to being tactical, it feels more solid and looks more balanced.
> 
> I love the HA III look and feel. Too bad they don't have any of the L2 parts available in HA III.



I guess because its prefferable on multi-mode lights? I know I still prefer a reverse so i'm running my L2-S6 with reverse insert and the forward now rides in my L2m on a single mode dropin.

And the L6 is in HAIII, that matches the L2p perfectly (didn't the S4 and S5 also come in HA?)


----------



## Hrvoje (Oct 27, 2010)

A0208. Love that gun metal look.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## shipwreck (Oct 27, 2010)

I received my 2nd one today - #2017.

I will say that I am a bit disappointed when I compare it to my first one, #1641.

The finish on this new one isn't quite as nice as my first one. It's ALMOST (but not quite) like the finish on the L2s. It's shinier. also, more imperfections on the finish than on my 1st one. 

I'll likely use this one as an EDC, but I don't think I'd buy anymore L2P's now. 

Also, there seems to be a lot of variance between specimens of this Solarforce R5 drop in.

My first R5 came with my first L2P solarforce. That drop in puts out an awesome hotspot, with no rings and a perfect circle. The entire hotspot is uniform in brightness. I was super impressed on the first one

On the new R5 that came in today with the second L2P - The hotspot is sort of blobular, and it has rings.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Nov 1, 2010)

shipwreck said:


> Also, there seems to be a lot of variance between specimens of this Solarforce R5 drop in.



A2270 and A2275 came in today. Along with a pair of XP-G R5 single mode drop ins. 

The output and tint is vastly different in my samples. One has a much more diffuse pattern and a warmer, almost green tint (very similar to my M61) and the other has a very cool white tint and a very pronounced, well defined hotspot. I honestly like both and am having a hard time deciding which to keep and which to give away for X-Mas. I think I'll write up a quick review with some beamshots tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## scout24 (Nov 1, 2010)

A2110 with extender here, Triple XP-G and 2900ma. 18650, or two, depends on my mood. I'm going to have to investigate the forward clicky and a bezel next...


----------



## recDNA (Nov 1, 2010)

scout24 said:


> A2110 with extender here, Triple XP-G and 2900ma. 18650, or two, depends on my mood. I'm going to have to investigate the forward clicky and a bezel next...



What's. An a2110?


----------



## shipwreck (Nov 1, 2010)

recDNA said:


> What's. An a2110?



That's probably his serial number for his L2P


----------



## OCD (Nov 1, 2010)

T.B.D....mine is in route from HK! 

I can't wait!


----------



## Notsure Fire (Nov 1, 2010)

The stainless steel clip gets me every time. Something about that gun metal + stainless steel combination.


----------



## OCD (Nov 1, 2010)

Notsure Fire said:


> The stainless steel clip gets me every time.



Not to get off topic, but does anyone know if the clips are tempered to make them springy? I'm a draftsman/3-D modeler with access to stainless sheet and a laser cutter at my work and am thinking about designing & cutting my own clips.

Now back to your regularly scheduled programing!


----------



## recDNA (Nov 1, 2010)

scout24 said:


> A2110 with extender here, Triple XP-G and 2900ma. 18650, or two, depends on my mood. I'm going to have to investigate the forward clicky and a bezel next...




I have the forward clicky and i love it. I don't like the tailcap it comes in so I switched it out to an L2 tailcap.


----------



## LazyJ (Mar 19, 2011)

#A3097-Black is now mine, my 4th L2P and my 7th SolarForce, luv 'em all

In the package from sbflashlights is a 3/4" square piece of metal in a little zip-loc bag. Appears to have adhesive protection on one side and is non-magnetic. I'm really curious - whatizzit ???


----------



## LG&M (Mar 24, 2011)

Just got A0687 My first L2 Threads are clean finish is OK. I don't care for the clicky much. Overall I like it.
It is a new light from Lighthound. I don't know how I got such a low SN.


----------



## timbo114 (Mar 24, 2011)

A1643


----------



## jake25 (Mar 24, 2011)

LazyJ said:


> #A3097-Black is now mine, my 4th L2P and my 7th SolarForce, luv 'em all
> 
> In the package from sbflashlights is a 3/4" square piece of metal in a little zip-loc bag. Appears to have adhesive protection on one side and is non-magnetic. I'm really curious - whatizzit ???


 The square piece of metal is the tool to remove/install the flat bezel if you ordered one

Jason


----------



## LazyJ (Mar 24, 2011)

Flat bezel, yep. A cool stainless bezel tool, geez, I never would have figured that out.

Thanks Jason!


----------



## Flashlite Foy (Mar 25, 2011)

A3234


----------



## tenka (Mar 25, 2011)

A3240


----------



## kyhunter1 (Mar 25, 2011)

A2449. Running a NB K2 1.4A module with XRE reflector in it, extended to 2x18500, and a stainless low profile bezel ring. The tailstanding switch has also been modded to a McClicky. I love this light. Best cheap light ever.


----------



## PapaLumen (May 8, 2011)

A4282, yay mines the youngest :nana:

With flat stainless bezel. Forward clicky coming soon.


----------



## Chrisdm (May 8, 2011)

I've got two on order, a gunmental from Lighthound and a black one with the new S9 tailcap and updated flat bezel from Hong Kong... 

Regarding the pocket clips, its a love/hate... I CANT BELIEVE nobody makes a decent P60 clip. The Solarforce clip is about our only option... But the lanyard loop on the backside of the clip jabs my palm when resting my thumb on the clip. I hammer and file 'em down to reduce the aggrivation. But you would think with the market on aftermarket P60 parts that somebody would've made a decent pocket clip by now.


----------



## RepProdigious (May 8, 2011)

You mean something like this?


----------



## think2x (May 9, 2011)

Mine is A2564 in Black.


----------



## atbglenn (Oct 6, 2011)

Mine is A4245


----------



## GrimCreaper (Oct 7, 2011)

A0869 for my l2p

Although, my Solarforce M8 S/N is A0027 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## derek75 (Oct 16, 2011)

A05454 here just a few days old


----------



## duro (Oct 16, 2011)

I ordered directly from solar-force and specified an l2p with no logo/markings. Just plain black. I think it's way better that way. They actually could cater to my request, which is stellar.


----------



## derek75 (Oct 18, 2011)

A05454
And the lettering looks alot better than the ones on the posts on the first page. This is my first and i'v only hade it for a few days but I will soon be getting more.


----------



## LV426 (Oct 18, 2011)

duro said:


> I ordered directly from solar-force and specified an l2p with no logo/markings. Just plain black. I think it's way better that way. They actually could cater to my request, which is stellar.


From Solarforce Store?


----------



## duro (Oct 18, 2011)

Yes. Solarforce-sales will send a host with no marking if you request it.


----------



## Rawhide (Oct 21, 2011)

S/N: A000738 for mine.


----------



## Olli1783 (Oct 28, 2011)

L2p is S/N: A05245
M6 is S/N: A0253


----------



## FLGUY (Oct 28, 2011)

L2P S/N:a05331 from illumination gear last week.


----------



## shortstack (Oct 28, 2011)

A05604


----------



## Wangstang (Oct 28, 2011)

The L2P's with HA3 color finishes are available on the solarforce-sales webpage. The brown/yellow/golden colored model is described as "GOLD" and not Sand like the non HA3 models, so I can only assume it's a bit more yellow. I was hoping they might make a Dark Earth gray/brown run. I've got a Gray model on the way!

Wes


----------



## odd (Nov 7, 2011)

duro said:


> I ordered directly from solar-force and specified an l2p with no logo/markings. Just plain black. I think it's way better that way. They actually could cater to my request, which is stellar.



Can you please make some pictures of your "plain black L2P"?

I just got a email from solarforce-sales, they´ll send me 1x "non brand" L2T and 1x "non brand" L2M.


----------



## RI Chevy (Nov 7, 2011)

A sanitized L2P and an L2T? Cool.


----------



## flashlight chronic (Nov 7, 2011)

S/N : A0992 natural finish


----------



## don.gwapo (Nov 7, 2011)

Blue - A07934

Yellow - A08020

Grey - A08128


----------



## lieber Scholli (Nov 23, 2011)

A3946


----------



## elite trinidad protection (Apr 6, 2012)

L2P HAIII, Black, version 2011. Serial # A07350


----------



## iron potato (Apr 18, 2012)

2011 Black L2P
Special Edition-HAIII
S/N:A07346


----------



## Max_Power (Apr 18, 2012)

2011 Black L2P
Special Edition-HAIII
S/N:A2556

AW 2600 mAh 18650 rattles a bit. Malkoff M61N 4000K XPG drop in needed some shimming, but this is a known issue caused by avoidance of patent infringement. Metal shims are better than springs for thermal management in any case. 

I'm ordering an extender so I can try 3V drop-ins with a couple AA eneloops. Eneloops and solar panels are great solutions for powering a long-term disaster light (and many other things as well). 2 eneloops hold about 4 watt-hours of energy, while a 2600 mAH 18650 has about 10 watt hours. Might be a good idea to get a lower-output drop-in to increase the run-time on the eneloops, especially since the usable energy from a battery drops rapidly as current draw goes above a certain rate (say 1/2C, or 1 Ampere for a 2000mAh eneloop).


----------



## RI Chevy (Apr 18, 2012)

I have 2 Black L2P's. Very nice hosts. One fits an 18650 3100 mAh no problem, the other just barely fits a 18650 2600 mAh. I can't even come close to getting the 3100 in there. Go figure. 
I run one with 2-AA Duraloops with a low voltage .8-4.2v 3 mode XP-G, and it works well. Very bright.


----------



## TadpolePilot (May 22, 2012)

L-2P Special Edition - HA 111 S/N: A06724
Will tail light stand.
Looking to get P-1 820 lumens, 3 mode, XM-L 3 - 8.4 volts $42.00 shipped. What do you all think?


----------

